# avant classical composers of black africa



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

After seeing* the last king of Scotland* based on fameous dictator life Idi Amin Dada,* i found out the music in the movie was interresting*. i wanna get the soundtrack of the movie by the way. *Than i Wonder since i like eclectic music if they were people into 11 tones ,atonalism, minimalism in black africa in other world modernist that kept african sonority *of jambe or whatever in there orchestral works alive?

I recall a fake compilation made by* Whitehouse *leader called *extreme music from africa *all do it was interresting it were bogus, since none of the artist existed , they were all made up name by Bennet(from whitehouse).So what the real deal lady and gentelmen, any real compilation have been made on avant-composer from black africa_.I specify black africa since northern african or magrebi and there music not the same._

That all folks hope you enjoy this post :tiphat:


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I would love to extend my collection with Classical music from Africa, besides a few White South African's, Africa is a dark continent (pun intended) for Classical music in my collection!

/ptr


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Two names to explore perhaps:
Foday Musa Suso from Gambia.
Justinian Tamusuza from Uganda.

I have heard nothing from them except their works on the Kronos Quartet Pieces of Africa CD.


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

Tunde Jegede is a highly thought of British/West African musician. I saw him playing in a wonderful concert in London.

This is Tunde playing: 





The African Ensemble with Tunde, playing the African instruments the 'kora' (a 21 stringed harp lute) and 'riti'/'goje'(like a violin with one or two strings):






Habib koite ' I ka bara' which I came across from Vista music library :lol:






I am also compiling some West African songs with me as the vocalist. Need African instrumentalists...i will put up a post about that soon.

And I like African pop as well, the styles are called things like makossa, soukous, afrobeat:

I love Magic system who I think are from the Ivory Coast:






With Koffi Olomide





And one more from Magic System:


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

Actually those musicians might be more folk than classical?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2014)

Dunno about that black thing, but the following composers were born in Africa. (It's a pretty big place, you know. Lots of variety.)

http://www.electrocd.com/en/bio/olsson_ju/discog/
http://www.electrocd.com/en/bio/bassal_do/discog/

I used to know of some others, but that was then. Now is now.


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

Do you like Prince someguy?


----------



## matsoljare (Jul 28, 2008)

The names Gyimah Laby and Ato Turkson keep coming up on the web, but there doesn't seem to be any examples of their music online, or any signs of commercially released recordings for that matter.

Also, Ray Lema has recorded some pretty avant sounding stuff.


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

"Lefty" Salami Balogun is one of my favourite Nigerian musicians:






This is Sakara music from Lagos, Nigeria.


----------

